# GST roadblock deterring Uber drivers



## Ghostwren (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.startupsmart.com.au/fina...ock-deterring-uber-drivers/2015081115285.html


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Well gee, it's just so unfair to have to pay the costs of doing business like every f***ng other business on the f***ng Planet.


----------



## Ghostwren (Jul 1, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Well gee, it's just so unfair to have to pay the costs of doing business like every f***ng other business on the f***ng Planet.


in Australia Business pay a flat goods and services tax of 10%. It has not been made blatantly clear in the article but share drivers are paying an effective 12.5% GST and this is what they don't like.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Ghostwren said:


> in Australia Business pay a flat goods and services tax of 10%. It has not been made blatantly clear in the article but share drivers are paying an effective 12.5% GST and this is what they don't like.


Uber doesn't like paying what taxi drivers pay. They want their own special classification which lets them sidestep everything. We're not a transportation company, we just have an app don't regulate us, let us compete unfairly and bankrupt everyone else. Don't make our drivers carry real commercial insurance. Don't make them get proper background checks bla bla bla bla.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Well gee, it's just so unfair to have to pay the costs of doing business like every f***ng other business on the f***ng Planet.


Hackman... You can only abuse people for 30 to 50 years before they jump on the first alternative. People want a less expensive means of transport.

Sorry Bub, you caused this.
Your problems are not my problems.
Your million dollar medallion is now worth 34 cents.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Uber doesn't like paying what taxi drivers pay. They want their own special classification which lets them sidestep everything. We're not a transportation company, we just have an app don't regulate us, let us compete unfairly and bankrupt everyone else. Don't make our drivers carry real commercial insurance. Don't make them get proper background checks bla bla bla bla.


You have met the enemy, and he is you. 
The people make the decisions, not cab drivers.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Hackman... You can only abuse people for 30 to 50 years before they jump on the first alternative. People want a less expensive means of transport.
> 
> Sorry Bub, you caused this.
> Your problems are not my problems.
> Your million dollar medallion is now worth 34 cents.


Nope. Uber is merely being allowed to break the law in NYC. In Australia, they don't want to pay the costs of doing business, what else is new.

Nice to know you want the individual Medallion owners who've been paying it off for 25 years to drop dead though and have their retirement stolen. I don't own one, btw.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You have met the enemy, and he is you.
> The people make the decisions, not cab drivers.


The people will use a cheaper service if it's allowed to break the law.

It's up to regulators to prevent that.

What does regulation produce? Jobs which aren't merely cycling through a new batch of suckers every few months as Uber lowers its rate and raises it's cut. Drivers who have proper insurance and proper background checks and contribute to the economy like everyone else does.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> The people will use a cheaper service if it's allowed to break the law.
> 
> It's up to regulators to prevent that.
> 
> What does regulation produce? Jobs which aren't merely cycling through a new batch of suckers every few months as Uber lowers its rate and raises it's cut. Drivers who have proper insurance and proper background checks.


I traveled 40% in my last real job, and I have to tell you cabs are not going to make it if there is an alternative. No one wants to travel in a pre-barfed in used police car even without the hand cuffs.

"Oh my card reader does not work"... Well then I need another cab. All of a sudden it works.

Wait an hour for a cab that never shows up in a neighborhood because the cabbie can make more hauling 5 drunks from a stripper bar...

You guys were digging your own grave long before Uber appeared.

In CA we do have insurance. We have everything you listed, but the attitude.

We don't talk on the phone in a foreign language during the entire trip.
We have clean cars.

Even your avatar and attitude reflect what we all feel about cabbies.

Who cares if we move on in 6 months? No one.
What people care about is service.

If cabs gave real service you would not be facing the wall now.
It was your call, and you blew it.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I traveled 40% in my last real job, and I have to tell you cabs are not going to make it if there is an alternative. No one wants to travel in a pre-barfed in use police car even without the hand cuffs.
> "Oh my card reader does not work"... Well then I need another cab. All of a sudden it works.
> Wait an hour for a cab that never shows up in a neighborhood because the cabbie can make more hauling 5 drunks from a stripper bar...
> You guys were digging your own grave long before Uber appeared.
> ...


Yeah, this is the same sociopathic drivel I always read. Absurd generalizations and a focus only on the consumer side.

Uber destroys full time jobs and converts the entire industry to a part time wage gig. Thanks for the confirmation.

Take that to the end, and those customers will also all be scrambling around on garbage wage jobs which make a few Silicon Valley clowns rich and everyone else poor.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No generalization here buddy. Just experience.
Everything I said is true.

Your aviator and attitude is representative.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If driving a cab is your idea of a full time job, you may have other issues we can't help with here. 

Why is a cabbie trolling on an Uber Driver's site anyway?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> No generalization here buddy. Just experience.
> Everything I said is true.
> 
> Your aviator and attitude is representative.


In NYC, in 2015, most yellow cabs are relatively new. The stereotype of broken down cabs is no more.

NYC is the largest taxi market on Earth, which means everyone wants to drive here. We had no limit once, it didn't work out at all. We've had a sensible cap for 80 years, which has occasionally been added to, but with an accompanying environmental impact study.

That arrangement has enabled drivers to utilize it as a full time job. Maybe not a high paying job, but enough. It's not subject to sniveling criminals playing games with constantly lowering the rate and raising their cut. Daily lease prices for fleet drivers are still around what they've always been on a percentage basis.

Uber's end goal is to keep over saturating the market until only the most desperate will drive, and then their monopoly will be complete and they can move prices wherever they want, since it's not set by the TLC.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If you provided good service at reasonable cost there would not be a discussion here. 

Why, again, are you trolling an Uber Driver's site?
There is nothing here for you but defeat, and reminders of why Uber won. 

We don't love Uber as drivers, but customers do. 

The difference is we use Uber to sustain us between jobs. 
You reflect on your life as a NYC cabbie.... That is not our problem.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> If you provided good service at reasonable cost there would not be a discussion here.
> 
> Why, again, are you trolling an Uber Driver's site?
> There is nothing here for you but defeat, and reminders of why Uber won.
> ...


I provide good service at a reasonable cost.

Allow me to break the law like a two bit punk company, sidestep paying for the Medallion, and price gouge when the wind blows, and bingo I'll 'improve' my service.

Not interested in what you use Uber for. The problem is, it's existence as a regulation dodging scam converts other full time jobs into ones which only offer part time pay.

But yeah I know, none of it is your problem. Textbook sociopath.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You do love that word don't you?
If you could diagnose a sociopath, you would not be driving a cab


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You do love that word don't you?
> If you could diagnose a sociopath, you would not be driving a cab


I'd prefer to not ever have to use it.

Apparently LGA was so filled with Ubers circling on Sunday night that yellow cabs couldn't get to the lot.

Soliciting people on the curb as they exited the terminals. And this is after the TLC set up a lot for Uber cars.

I doubt you think that's a good thing either.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Well gee, it's just so unfair to have to pay the costs of doing business like every f***ng other business on the f***ng Planet.


^^^
Those aren't just "costs"... those are confiscatory taxes, and the power to tax is the power to destroy, just in case you haven't heard that historical phrase before. 
It's obvious what's at work there.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Those aren't just "costs"... those are confiscatory taxes, and the power to tax is the power to destroy, just in case you haven't heard that historical phrase before.
> It's obvious what's at work there.


Taxes are used to maintain infrastructure, and a million other things which make it possible for you to do business.

How many meaningless simplistic phrases can one person toss out.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know, but you have been doing pretty good so far cabbie troll guy.
If you didn't notice it is not just one guy. 

Sweet dreams. You are going to hate that hangover tomorrow.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Taxes are used to maintain infrastructure, and a million other things which make it possible for you to do business.
> 
> How many meaningless simplistic phrases can one person toss out.


^^^
Meaningless phrases? 
Maybe you should read up some on Chief Justice John Marshall who said it in 1819. 
Obvious that you've never heard the phrase or its history.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Meaningless phrases?
> Maybe you should read up some on Chief Justice John Marshall who said it in 1819.
> Obvious that you've never heard the phrase or its history.


Yes, meaningless. Unless you want to live in a country with no safety net, crumbling infrastructure, unsafe water, etc etc.

The world wasn't that great in 1819 btw


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RockinEZ...
If you ever want to know what a bigot looks like, just look in the mirror.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Yes, meaningless. Unless you want to live in a country with no safety net, crumbling infrastructure, unsafe water, etc etc.
> 
> The world wasn't that great in 1819 btw


^^^
Maybe not but we didn't have garbage running the country as we do today. 
Maybe you should move someplace where they don't have out Constitution... the country wasn't that great in 1776 either. 
Plus we have illiterate mongos that are allowed to actually vote.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> RockinEZ...
> If you ever want to know what a bigot looks like, just look in the mirror.


Yes, it is true I have opinions. One is that drunk cabbies have no business on an Uber Drivers forum. 
Hacken-drunk did not really know what a sociopath is, and you don't seem to know what a bigot is.

I suggest you are both the same person.

Both equally uninformed about the language. 
Both throw labels around, but don't actually know the meaning of the words.

Sounds like a personal issue, like being a professional hack driver.

Go find a hack forum.... Oh, or is it that hack drivers don't have forums because they can't figure out the whole "forum thing".


----------

